# Nissan Altima 1999 - Headlight Upgrade



## FluffySniper (Jan 6, 2016)

I've been looking at trying to improve the headlights on my 1999 Nissan Altima. The lenses are well worn and replacing the housing is likely what I will do for starters but then I started looking at HID kits.

My thought is I would like to get a whole housing that is HID rather than just the bulbs based on writings that state putting the HID bulb in a housing not meant for HID results in poor performance of the HID bulbs.

Any insight or thoughts on this?

Thank you.


----------



## FluffySniper (Jan 6, 2016)

I should add that it is a GXE trim kit.


----------



## mahranch (Jul 19, 2016)

Sorry for necroing this thread but I figured it's better than starting a new one. I have a similar question; Has anyone successfully upgraded their 98-02 Altima headlights? I searched and the answers for people looking for Halo lights was "search ebay". I did and the results aren't particularly clear. Do you buy the halo headlghts and install them inside the original housing (with slight modifications)? Is there a particular brand that fits better than the others?


----------

